# Lyman Great Plains rifle



## tullisfireball (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought a Lyman GP rifle yesterday, it is in near perfect condition... except that someone thought it needed to be drilled and tapped for a scope. 
Is there anything I can do to fill the holes? 

I'm not too mad about it since it got me a great price on it and I bought it to be a shooter, but I would like to fix them if possible.


----------



## aabradley82 (Oct 23, 2016)

Plug screws? Or a bit of tack weld in each hole then file flat?


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 23, 2016)

A local gunsmith will have plug screws or you can order them from Brownells.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 23, 2016)

I would use the plug screws so I could keep those threaded holes. One day your eyes are going to start ageing and that rear sight will become really blurry. That's when you can appreciate putting some kind of optic on your GPR.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 25, 2016)

Check Ace.  I noticed my local Ace hardware now has a couple of boxes of gun screws in their bolt section.  They have screws for scope bases and plugs too.  If they are standard scope threads they will be 6-48.

Rosewood


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 26, 2016)

I regret letting my .54 Great Plains go...beautiful piece.


----------



## tullisfireball (Oct 29, 2016)

I stopped by Bass Pro and they gave me some plug screws that were on the scope mounting bench. 2 of them fit, so I'll try again in a few days. I'm considering replacing the barrel since the gun is so close to mint condition. If I do I'll still be well under the value of the rifle so that's a huge option.


----------

